# Wyndham/"Worldmark" Pagosa Springs



## JohnPaul (May 13, 2017)

In the not too distant past, Worldmark added Pagosa Springs as one of their dual WM/Wyndham resorts.  I have stayed in a number of these and they have been just fine.  In fact they are frequently telling us how much nicer the Wyndham units are than the Worldmark units

Well, in my trip planning looked at WM Pagosa.  Pictures look like very nice updated typical WM units.  They show units on the water, but I didn't count on that.  I booked a standard one bedroom unit that sleeps 4.

We arrived yesterday.  They had barely heard of Worldmark here.  Non standard for WM check in processes that a CC required and 10 am checkout (vs noon).  Not the end of the world.  

Went to our unit in the Ptarmagin section.  What a disaster.  The property looks like old military housing.  We had unit 7223B which is apparently the lock off side of a two bedroom.  It was tiny and ancient.  The kitchen did not have full size appliances and was so small that the coffee maker, toaster and blender were on top of the refrigerator.   Ikea would have been ashamed of the cabinets.

After we unpacked the car and I went to the grocery store I came back and fired up my computer.  Checked out "Worldmark Pagosa" and it was a lovely property.

I called the desk to complain assuming somehow we had been assigned to a non Worldmark unit.  They immediately moved us to a better unit but it is also the lock off side of a two bedroom.  Of course, that meant packing up and moving.  It has a full size kitchen but no dining table.  There are only 4 plates, glasses, silverware, etc for a unit that sleeps four.  Still not really up to WM standards.  

When the concierge called to see how things were we told her.  She was very nice and sympathetic and said she would have a manager call.

Manager called and basically said they have no control whatsoever about Worldmark.

I have written to Gail Mandel who I believe took over for Franz Hanning.

They would be much better off to have no resort here than to treat WM owners like this.

Huge bait and switch.

I'm sure there are some lovely units here, but nothing we have been offered.


----------



## CO skier (May 13, 2017)

JohnPaul said:


> In the not too distant past, Worldmark added Pagosa Springs as one of their dual WM/Wyndham resorts.  I have stayed in a number of these and they have been just fine.  In fact they are frequently telling us how much nicer the Wyndham units are than the Worldmark units
> 
> Well, in my trip planning looked at WM Pagosa.  Pictures look like very nice updated typical WM units.  They show units on the water, but I didn't count on that.  I booked a standard one bedroom unit that sleeps 4.


The 1 BR WorldMark units are located in the sections constructed during the late '70s early '80s.  I would describe them as "rustic", at best.  For many people, the location of Wyndham Pagosa is so appealing, they do not mind the mountain rustic ambiance of these units; others do not like them - a lot.

Units I would consider "WorldMark grade" are in the Teal Landing section (the lakeside buildings typically pictured for Wyndham Pagosa).  I do not think any WorldMark units are assigned in this section.

The WorldMark 2 BR Loft units are in the Eagles Loft section of the resort.  These are the "mushroom houses" next to and near the lake.  Very 70's retro style complete with steel spiral staircase to the unit's loft.  Maybe not everyone's cup of tea, but my kids think it is great.  We have a vacation scheduled there this August in one of these units.  Two outdoor decks, one off the master and one off the kitchen, is the place to be in the summer.

Teal Landing is probably booked solid.  There are so many Eagles Loft units, you might be able to arrange some kind of upgrade, if a unit is available in that section.


----------



## ecwinch (May 13, 2017)

Mod note - moved this thread from the Wyndham forum as it seemed more appropriate for the WM forum.

Though from your description it is not clear if you are a WM member or a Wyndham member that booked into WM side of Pagosa via Club Pass. Since you mention having a CC collected it sounds like the latter must be the case.

If not, as a WM owner, I would complain to WM Owner Care.


----------



## clifffaith (May 13, 2017)

We are WM owners and stayed there two years ago in late April and had a 1 bedroom right on the lake. I guess it is the luck of the draw. As I recall the kitchen was pretty small, but adequate for our needs. I was up from 1AM until 4 or 5AM every day because of altitude issues. Did enjoy watching the osprey hunt for fish at dawn. I have the same sleeping issues in Santa Fe.


----------



## JohnPaul (May 13, 2017)

The point values here are quite low which is probably in keeping with the units.  The problem is that WM's web site is not at all representative of what you get.  Apparently a Wyndham owner would know that a Deluxe unit is the better side of a two bedroom lock off and that a plain one bedroom is the tiny side.  

However, in the Worldmark world "Deluxe" usually means a unit that is slightly nicer than a regular one bedroom.  Maybe granite or a jetted tub.  A "standard" vs "deluxe" one bedroom does not typically mean minuscule kitchen and living room.  

In addition, even old WM properties have been updated and of a quality eons above what is offered here.  Take Tahoe III units for example.

WM goes out of the way to make clear if units are not typical WM units such as urban units, etc.   "These units are smaller than typical WM units."  "Limited kitchen in this unit"  "These units do not have all normal WM amenities" etc Not a thing on the web site to suggest that units are as terrible as this.  If they had been clear, my expectations would have been lower and I would have spent a bit more to get a "deluxe" unit.


----------



## rhonda (May 14, 2017)

JohnPaul said:


> Apparently a Wyndham owner would know that a Deluxe unit is the better side of a two bedroom lock off and that a plain one bedroom is the tiny side.
> 
> However, in the Worldmark world "Deluxe" usually means a unit that is slightly nicer than a regular one bedroom.


Agreed! I find the WM unit descriptions for this property very confusing.  We've stayed at this property several times -- but past stays have been booked via Wyndham and most were full 2BR reservations.  Thank you for this thread ... it nudged me to re-evaluate the 3 upcoming reservations I have booked through WM.  The good news, upon review, each are the 'deluxe' code.


----------



## ronparise (May 14, 2017)

The worldmark website is clearly lacking with all the resort descriptions  in that they dont provide floorplans and square footage  but you should have known that there is a difference between deluxe and not deluxe..especially when you say the different credit values.   if you had done your homework you would have found this

*One-Bedroom Condos at Wyndham Pagosa - 396 - 802 Sq. Feet*


https://www.extraholidays.com/resourcefiles/hotelroom/fp-pagosaperegrine-1ba-1bb-lockoff.gif


----------



## rhonda (May 14, 2017)

ronparise said:


> The worldmark website is clearly lacking with all the resort descriptions  in that they dont provide floorplans and square footage  but you should have known that there is a difference between deluxe and not deluxe..especially when you say the different credit values.   if you had done your homework you would have found this
> 
> *One-Bedroom Condos at Wyndham Pagosa - 396 - 802 Sq. Feet*
> 
> ...


Yeah, but ... there many different phases and unit types across the Pagosa property.  WM owners are not told which buildings or layouts are allocated to WM reservations.  FWIW, the floorplan shown by ExtraHoliday's doesn't match any of the units I've had in the past.  It is "mostly" close to my experience in Teal Landing (?) but not exact.

WM has used the word "Deluxe" to imply upgraded finishes or location rather than unit size/functionality.


----------



## ronparise (May 14, 2017)

rhonda said:


> Yeah, but ... there many different phases and unit types across the Pagosa property.  WM owners are not told which buildings or layouts are allocated to WM reservations.  FWIW, the floorplan shown by ExtraHoliday's doesn't match any of the units I've had in the past.  It is "mostly" close to my experience in Teal Landing (?) but not exact.
> 
> WM has used the word "Deluxe" to imply upgraded finishes or location rather than unit size/functionality.



I was focusing more on the square footage statement

then again you could have seen this
https://www.clubwyndham.com/cw/resorts/wyndham-pagosa.page











Im a "you get what you pay for" kind of guy.   My point is that you were surprised with a room smaller than you expected, and of lesser quality.  You shouldnt have been, given the difference in point value>> The typical point value for a one bedroom in the worldmark system is 8000 credits and a studio 7000 credits.. This one bedroom suite is 5000 credits ... Did you really think you were getting something of average quality and size for 37% fewer credits?

Lesson learned


----------



## rhonda (May 14, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Lesson learned


Fair enough.  For me, the lesson re: Pagosa: There are lots of unit types and layouts.  Some are in various stages of disrepair.  It may take WM years to get the units up to expected level of quality?


----------



## JohnPaul (May 14, 2017)

ronparise said:


> The worldmark website is clearly lacking with all the resort descriptions  in that they dont provide floorplans and square footage  but you should have known that there is a difference between deluxe and not deluxe..especially when you say the different credit values.   if you had done your homework you would have found this
> 
> *One-Bedroom Condos at Wyndham Pagosa - 396 - 802 Sq. Feet*
> 
> ...



It should not be necessary to do extensive research to book a WM unit.  I did note the low point values.  However, I reviewed the pictures and usually WM goes out of its way to let you know if things are non standard WM.  "These units are smaller than WM units" etc. 

If I were booking off a general rental website then I'd agree with you.

As the weekend has worn on, I realize it is the lack of good descriptions, pictures and warnings that this isn't typical WM that is what is so upsetting.  If they were clear, then I'd have known what I should expect.


----------



## Bill Smyth (Feb 22, 2018)

Hello - Bill here. This is my first post.

I may not be posting in the correct place, but I could find no other specific RCI information or thread on exchanging an RCI unit to Wyndham Pagosa. So please tell me if this needs to be posted elsewhere. I am happy to repost elsewhere.

So I have stayed at Wyndham Pagosa three times in the last ten years. Twice I got Teal Landing, and once I got either Ptarmigan or Village Pointe. I want to stay in Eagle's Loft. I have reserved two-bedroom sleeps 8, but neither RCI nor the resort can tell me what type of unit I will get.

Can anyone offer any suggestions on how I might obtain this information or any other help?


----------



## Germanyboy (Feb 22, 2018)

Request a two bedroom loft to get the buildings on the stilts Eagles Nest


----------



## Germanyboy (Feb 22, 2018)

Request a two bedroom loft to get the buildings on the stilts Eaglesnest


Bill Smyth said:


> Hello - Bill here. This is my first post.
> 
> I may not be posting in the correct place, but I could find no other specific RCI information or thread on exchanging an RCI unit to Wyndham Pagosa. So please tell me if this needs to be posted elsewhere. I am happy to repost elsewhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill Smyth (Mar 20, 2018)

I am unable to request an Eaglesnest stilts unit using RCI. I can only request number of bedrooms, number of people that the unit sleeps, and how many of them have privacy. I cannot request which building they put me in. This is my conundrum.


----------



## CO skier (Mar 21, 2018)

Bill Smyth said:


> Can anyone offer any suggestions on how I might obtain this information or any other help?


RCI will be of no help requesting an Eagles Loft unit.  Your only chance is to call the resort about 5 days in advance of arrival and request a preference.  As a Wyndham owner, I request specific Eagles Loft units on the lake, and arrive early to ensure one of the units have been assigned.  If none of my favorites are available, they are very good about finding another unit on the lake.  Exchangers might be lower on the request list, but there is nothing lost by calling and asking.

All of Eagles Loft was sold as fixed weeks with a Saturday check-in.  If you exchanged for a 2 bedroom, sleeps 8 and have a Saturday arrival, there is a good chance an Eagles Loft owner exchanged their week with RCI and you might have your preference assigned by the resort.  If your check-in day is not Saturday and you are travelling during the busy seasons, it is unlikely you will get into an Eagles Loft unit, but it is still worth calling the resort a few days early and asking.


----------



## Bill Smyth (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello, and thank you so much for reply. This is what I presumed. I will follow your instructions. Have a great weekend!


----------

